

A JIT compiled Ruby implementation in RPython - dagw
http://topaz.readthedocs.org/en/latest/blog/announcing-topaz/

======
lvh
Wow, this is amazing. That PyPy was more than a fast Python implementation
(closer to "a toolkit for building fast implementations of, well, pretty much
anything") wasn't a big secret, but to see someone pick it up and go with it
is fantastic :)

For people attending PyCon, Alex Gaynor of the PyPy team will be doing a
presentation on how to write interpreters that will use PyPy tools, that ends
with ways of adding a JIT, so if you're interested be sure to come take a look
:) (for people who don't have tickets yet: I'm sorry, we're sold out).

